

Yahoo's What-to-Watch like interface in CSS3 - luzon19
http://cssdeck.com/item/379/scrolling-image-reveal

======
latch
Messing around with vertical scrolling is dangerous. The page behaves _very_
differently between chrome and firefox. Firefox seems to work better...it
knows when I'm scrolling the page vs scrolling the control.

Chrome through is completely disjointed. You start scrolling the page, it
suddenly stops and scrolls the control, and once you are at the end of it, the
page starts scrolling again. I find it nearly unusable in chrome.

The full page demo works ok, but only because the page itself doesn't scroll.

Note that the code samples, at the bottom of the page, behave the same way.

------
al_james
Causes Safari on iPad (iOS 5.0) to force quit. I had hoped it was not possible
to crash the browser with CSS!

